# 'Veiled Threats' Out of Character Discussion



## jasamcarl (Apr 14, 2005)

I apologize upfront to those groups I left hanging a while back.

Anywho. I wish to start a new mini campaign that will run through the summer right up until I have to head back to university.

The setting is Eberron, because the familiarity will save me the need for a lot of exposition and it comes with a built in fanbase.

Characters start at first level, max starting gold for the player's class. 25 point-buy.

Rulebooks allowed for character gen include:

Core Rule Books
Eberron Campaign Setting
Sharn: City of Towers


I will decide on material outside of the above on a case by case basis. I'll likely allow future Eberron material outright as the books come into my possession.

Hmmm..anything else...Those interested should post a brief character background and a little race/class blurb (save the actual statblock until you are accepted). I want a well rounded party, so keep that in mind when pitching your pc. Most likely first come first serve...and that's it. 

Hope someone's actually interested.

Character stat thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2170335#post2170335

Game Thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129229


----------



## Urko (Apr 14, 2005)

Yay, I'm always interested in playing in a new Eberron game! I'm in the recruiting phase for one I'm running right now, with many excellent submissions (too many!). I'm sure anyone who doesn't make it into that party will be interested in yours.

I just have a couple questions to help me create a character. What area will the campaign be taking place in? Any hint about what sort of adventure we can expect? And a rules question - will you allow material from _Races of Eberron_?


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 14, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Yay, I'm always interested in playing in a new Eberron game! I'm in the recruiting phase for one I'm running right now, with many excellent submissions (too many!). I'm sure anyone who doesn't make it into that party will be interested in yours.
> 
> I just have a couple questions to help me create a character. What area will the campaign be taking place in? Any hint about what sort of adventure we can expect? And a rules question - will you allow material from _Races of Eberron_?




Quick reply....Not surprisingly, it will start in Sharn and will mostly take place in Breland and the 'wild' west of the continent. The party will act as agents for the crown. I plan to stress heavily the intended pulp/comic overtones of the setting, so take that as you will.

Once I'm actually able to get a hold of Races of Eberron, feel free to make use of it. For future reference, let's just say any upcoming Eberron sourcebook is also game.


----------



## Urko (Apr 14, 2005)

Couple more questions - to clarify on ability score generation. By "standard ability array" do you mean Standard Point Buy (25 points or some other number) or Elite Array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8)?

Also, do you allow "apprentice level" characters?  They were in the 3.0 DMG but not 3.5.  I have a few character concepts that would work best as dual class from the outset.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 14, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Couple more questions - to clarify on ability score generation. By "standard ability array" do you mean Standard Point Buy (25 points or some other number) or Elite Array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8)?
> 
> Also, do you allow "apprentice level" characters?  They were in the 3.0 DMG but not 3.5.  I have a few character concepts that would work best as dual class from the outset.




25 point buy and i'll give a tentative 'no' on the apprentice levels simply because I don't have my 3.0 books on hand and can't recall if the were fully consistent with the revised classes, specifically psionics.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 14, 2005)

I submitted this character to Urko's campaign, but I think his personality would be better in this campaign (plus I get to submit a different character to Urko, okay Urko?  I really want to play your game, just with a character that might fit in a little better).  I need to redo his stats to first level and to re-buy some gear, but here is a back-ground about *North, Quartermaster Command Model QK-94.*
*
North, Quartermaster Command Model QK-94.*
*Artificer 1
*
*Background
*
North was created near the end of the Last War as a commander for an entirely warforged mobile supply unit.  Basically, North was trained by House Cannith to be a quartermaster for Karrnath.  North’s unit was mostly responsible for keeping up the armor, weapons, and Warforged of some of the farthest extended units in the Karnathi military.  That Karrns felt that warforged could make the perfect supply train:  they get the supplies where they are going soonest, and teaching them to do things like repair armor is a skill that they have a large amount of self-interest in learning due to feelings of self-preservation.  Due to this position, North saw little actual combat in the Last War, only the effects of combat.

After Thronehold, North felt cheated that he, amongst the most sophisticated war machines House Cannith built for the war, was little used in the fighting.  Since the end of the war found warforged treated as little more than property in Karnnath, North decided that he needed to find a country to serve that acyually valued the war machine he was designed to be.  Breland, pushing hardest for Warforged independence, seemed just the place.  North smuggled himself out of Karrnath, and traveled south to Breland, seeking work and a chance to prove he was made for combat. 

*Personality*

North wants a place for warforged to have in this world above all else.  He is idealistic well past the point of reality at times, but when these ideals get him into tough scrapes, his quick-thinking and adventurous attitude tends to get him out of trouble.  North is fiercley loyal to his friends, and only counts those who have tried to kill him, or try to stop warforged from being a part of society as enemies.

North is never afraid to step up into the leadership role for which he was designed, and he likes managing goods and having items that are useful at hand.  He isn’t very good at assigning value of things in terms of money, and sees all objects as their value to the operation at hand.  North, like many warforged, respects a good chain of command.  If he sees someone as his superior, or at least the most knowledgeable in a particular situation, he gladly steps aside and allows others to take the lead.
*
Appearance*

North was designed with adamantine plating that resembled commander’s armor.  This is what was intended to distinguish him as an officer-warforged model.  The only article of clothing North wears is a thick black leather belt with silver studs.
*
North* 
Male Personality Warforged Artificer 1
Alignment: NG

Str 14 – (6 pts) 
Dex 11 – (3 pts)
Con 12 -- (2 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 8 -- (2  pts)
Cha 12 -- (6 pts)

Hit Points 7
Action Points 5/5
AC 18, Touch 10, Flat 18
Init +1 
BAB +0, Grap +2
Speed 20 ft. (base 20 ft., medium load 78.52/116, heavy armor)
Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +1

+2 Melee, Longspear, 1d8+3, x3. Reach.
+2 Melee, Cold Iron Morningstar, 1d8+2, x2 (1 hand)
+2 Melee, Cold Iron Morningstar, 1d8+3, x2 (2 hand)
+2 Melee, Slam, 1d4+2, 20/x2
+0 Ranged, Heavy Crossbow, 1d10, 19-20, 120'r 

Medium-size, 6'4" tall, 294 lbs., 3 yrs old
Green eyes, Adamantine plating

Speaks Common, Dwarven, and Elven

+2 Appraise (0)
-5 Balance (0acp)
-3 Climb (0acp)
+5 Concentration (4) 
+6 Craft (Weaponsmith) (4)
+6 Craft (Armorsmith) (4)
-5 Escape Artist (0acp)
-5 Hide (0acp)
-9 Jump (0acp)
+6 Knowledge (Arcana) (4) 
-5 Move Silently (0acp)
+6 Spellcraft (4) 
-8 Swim (0acp)
+5 (+7 activate scrolls) Use Magic Device (4) 

Feats
-Adamantine Body  
-Scribe Scroll (B)

Warforged Traits
-Living Construct Subtype (Ex)
-Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain.
-Cannot heal damage naturally
-Healing subschool/healing provide ½ effect
-Automatically stabilize at -1 hit points or lower
-Does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe
-Light Fortification (Ex)
- Adamantine Plating (+8 AC, DR 2/adamantine, ACP -5, arcane spell failure 35%)
-Slam attack 1d4


Artificer Abilities
-Artificer Knowledge +3
-Artisan Bonus (Scribe Scroll)
-Disable Trap
-Infuse Self (+1 caster level on infusions placed on North by North)
-Item Creation

 --Artificer Infusions--
Infusions Per Day 3 

Carried: 78.52 lbs.

Cold Iron Morningstar (belt left, 6 lbs.) 
Hip quiver (10 bolts) (belt right, 1 lb.)
Belt Pouch (belt front, .5 lbs.) 
Spell component pouch (belt rear, 2 lbs.) 

Heavy Crossbow (left shoulder, 8 lbs.) 
Longspear (right shoulder, 9 lbs.)
Backpack (center back, 2 lbs.)

Signal Whistle (worn/neck)
Sturdy Leather Belt (worn/waist, 1 lb.)

Grappling Hook (Backpack, 4 lbs.) 
Silk Rope (50 ft.) (Backpack, 5 lbs.)
Sunrod x2 (Backpack, 2 lbs.)
Shovel (Backpack, 8 lbs.)
Warforged Repair Kit (Backpack, 1 lb.)
Armorer’s Tools (Backpack, 5 lbs.)
Weaponsmith’s Tools (Backpack, 5 lbs.)
Crowbar (Backpack, 5 lbs.)
Sledge (Backpack, 10 lbs.)
Small Steel Mirror (Backpack, .5 lbs.)
Winter Blanket (Backpack, 3 lbs.)

Rare spice and mineral ointment (10 gp) x2 (spell component pouch)

I.D. Papers (North) (belt pouch)
Coins- 6gp, 6sp, 10cp (belt pouch, .52 lbs.)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 14, 2005)

Elf, Rogue, name: tom or dick or george or ralph or stupid or hey you.

A very young elf emerged with in the peace that erupted from the last war.  This elf was very quick and seemed to be super nimble.  Yet he looked as fragile as a tooth pick.  To all who befriended this refugee, he gave little information.  But than what information could he give if he was inclined to?  


His tribe was one who lived in the forest, unknown and isolated.  However, the Last War changed that.  They remained unknown, as their world was literally ripped apart.  Roads where built and trees where felled.  His tribe kept trying to escape and remain hidden.  The tribe’s dead mounted as the war increased in intensity.  Shelter from the elements was never a large problem, but food was.  Many of the old and very young starved to death.  Others, like this refugee survived, but at a huge cost.  He was malnourished and not very healthy.  The adults started to take care of all of the children, as orphans abounded.  Eventually, this refugee, left the tribe, the only thing he knew, for the nearby city.  His inner survival mechanism kicked in and he rarely spoke, and his name happened to change with every conversation.  Among the sewers, hiding and watching he became a thief.  Having no choice as his will to survive was larger than any sense of taught morality.



Appearance:  Dressed in beggar’ rags and he was small.  If you looked into the eyes, you saw they where bright and clear and cold.  He seemed all limbs.  His hair had turned white and you can see how scrawny he was.  Little muscle covered his limbs; he was but all skin and bones.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Apr 14, 2005)

*Torazz, Male Shifter Ranger 1*

Torazz, Male Shifter Ranger 1

*Background:* 
     Torazz was born in the village of Creva, west of the town of Ardev.  His parents emigrated from the Eldeen Reaches before he was born, as his father was a scout in the employ of a local lord.  Wishing nothing but the best for his son, Torazz's father instructed him in the ways of the scout, instilling a sense of duty and pride in his work.  
     By his 15th summer, Torazz grew restless, and was ready to find his own way in the world.  His father, realizing he could teach nothing more to his beloved son, sent Torazz on his way.  Making his way to Sharn, Torazz quickly realized that the city was no place for a "country boy", and he headed back home.
     There he met a man who was recruiting scouts for the defense of the realm, based out of Orcbane, a border fort just south of Silver Lake.  Needing a steady income, Torazz quickly signed up, earning the respect and admiration of his superiors, most notably a son of one of the more prominent clans of the Sixty Families of Sharn.  
     Just having turned 19 years old, Torazz accompanied the nobleman to Sharn, serving as his bodyguard.  While there, Torazz was introduced to many high-ranking officials in the Breland government who had heard of his loyalty and service, and subsequently received several job offers.

[more to come]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 14, 2005)

Lily Silvertree, Shifter Ranger 1

A young shifter whose tribe was affiliated with the Gatekeeper sect, Lily was trained to fight the minions of the Daelkyr like all the other warriors of her tribe. But years of training to fight an enemy that never came took it's toll on Lily. Not happy with her lot in life and not graced with the longest attention span, Lily snuck out of the village one night never to return. Wandering aimlessy she took in the sights and experiences of the wider world. Lilly eventaully fell in with a trading caravan heading to the biggest city of them all, Sharn.

Appearance and Notes
A young slight and very short female shifter. (4'7", 89 Lbs) Lily has long thick red hair, green eyes, a wiry build, and large sharpened canine teeth. Very self conscious of her height and weight, and she becomes highly agitated when she feels people are making fun of her. Loves a good fight, and the chance to prove she's just as tough or tougher than anyone else.


----------



## Urko (Apr 14, 2005)

Wen
Male Kalashtar Soulknife 1
CG

Background
Wen grew up among humans, in a small and fairly isolated farm village in northeastern Breland.  His childhood was a happy one and he was well liked in the village, but as he reached adolescence he began to sense that he was somehow different from those around him.  The greatest evidence of this came when he was 16.  Returning from an errand in his father's fields, he was accosted by a pair of bandits.  Having no way to defend himself, Wen's fear gave way to anger that anyone could treat another this way.  To his (and the bandits') surprise, a shimmering blade of pure mental force sprang to life in his hands.  The surprise and Wen's fury were enough to drive away his assailants.

Wen returned home shaken and upset, to say the least.  When he related this incident to his parents, they reacted neither with disbelief nor surprise, but with a quite sadness.  Wen's mother revealed to him that he was not in fact their natural child, but had been left with them by a stranger who refused to identify himself.  The stranger gave the farm couple a silver ring and instructed them that they would know the right time to give it to the child.  With tears in her eyes, Wen's mother gave him the ring and told him that his true people were the kalashtar and that he must go to Sharn to find them and learn his true origins.

Personality
A stranger to sorrow, Wen approaches the new adventure life has presented him with the joyful exuberance that only the young and inexperienced can muster.  Anyone who meets him will come away with the impression of an undisciplined but well meaning young man; charming and kind, but a bit naive.  

Appearance
Although his general size and shape, not to mention his peasant garb, identify Wen as a simple human farmer, there is an indefinable alien quality about him.  His jet black hair is worn at shoulder length, without particular attention or ornamentation.  Those who watch him long enough will note that his eyes seem to slowly shift through several improbable colors over time.


*ShaggySpellsword:*
If you want to submit a different character in the other thread, that's fine by me.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice backgrounds, guys. 

I do see two shifter rangers though. If either of  you aren't set on that particular combo, you might consider tweaking your concept so as to help balance out the party, though I can easily deal.

I'll lock down the party tommorow.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 14, 2005)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Nice backgrounds, guys.
> 
> I do see two shifter rangers though. If either of  you aren't set on that particular combo, you might consider tweaking your concept so as to help balance out the party, though I can easily deal.
> 
> I'll lock down the party tommorow.




Lily's a perfect fit for barbarian as well, or even scout. So I could change easily.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Apr 15, 2005)

*Hmm..*

Well, Yeoman, I'm willing to switch classes if you have your heart set on your character.  I'm honestly willing to play just about anything.

So far, it looks like we have:
1 Artificer
1 Rogue
1 Ranger
1 Soulknife
1 Barbarian (?)

I'd say this looks good for a wilderness campaign.  If I do play the ranger, then I'd focus on missile weapons, so the barbarian would be frontline material, with the rogue aiding melee.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 15, 2005)

Korbin of Valenar said:
			
		

> Well, Yeoman, I'm willing to switch classes if you have your heart set on your character.  I'm honestly willing to play just about anything.
> 
> So far, it looks like we have:
> 1 Artificer
> ...



I'm good either way, so if you want ranger, go for it.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 15, 2005)

Just FYI, I finished updating North.  My long-term plans for him wer to focus a bit more on fighter than on Artificer-just FYI.  I went ahead and took the 1st level racial substitution class for Warforged Artificers.  I was thinking maybe, long-term, picking up Runecarved Soldier (from Races of Ebberon).


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, here is my final inventory of pcs:

Shaggyspellsword - Warforged Artificer
Korbin - Shifter Ranger
Yeoman - Shifter Barbarian
Urko - Kalashtar Soulknife
Ranger Rick - Elf Rogue (named him yet?)

All of the above should post their statblocks and backgrounds in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2170335#post2170335

The thread we are in now will be used for ooc discussion once the game starts, which should be sometime next week (Monday most likely).


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 17, 2005)

Right...so...the plan is, DON'T GET HIT!  You won't get healed!

hehe...we need to invest in a cure light wounds wand and potions!


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 17, 2005)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Right...so...the plan is, DON'T GET HIT!  You won't get healed!
> 
> hehe...we need to invest in a cure light wounds wand and potions!




Shhhhhh....don't spoil it. I always wanted to know just how essential the cleric is.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 18, 2005)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Right...so...the plan is, DON'T GET HIT! You won't get healed!
> 
> hehe...we need to invest in a cure light wounds wand and potions!




If I get hit I am probably dead anyways....1d6 -2 does lend itself to receiving alot of damage.


----------



## Urko (Apr 18, 2005)

Character posted.  I've expanded his background a bit.  Should we try to figure out how we all know each other, or will that occur in the in character thread?


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 18, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Character posted.  I've expanded his background a bit.  Should we try to figure out how we all know each other, or will that occur in the in character thread?




I will leave that to you guys to decide. I've already made provisions for a big 'group meeting' if you decide to go for complete strangers, so either way will work.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 18, 2005)

Never mind.


----------



## Urko (Apr 18, 2005)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> I will leave that to you guys to decide. I've already made provisions for a big 'group meeting' if you decide to go for complete strangers, so either way will work.




All right.  I was going to suggest we all met on the road, but at least some of the party came to Sharn as part of a job, while I envisioned Wen as walking to the nearest town with a lightning rail depot then riding to Sharn in style (and using up any money he would have inherited beyond the standard starting gold for a new character).

I notice that Tom seems to be rather a down and outer.  Maybe he's living on the streets?  Perhaps he was one of the first people Wen met on arrival in Sharn.  Maybe Tom was begging or tried to pick Wen's pocket and Wen took pity on him and befriended him.  Wen would need someone to help him get around the big city.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 18, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> All right. I was going to suggest we all met on the road, but at least some of the party came to Sharn as part of a job, while I envisioned Wen as walking to the nearest town with a lightning rail depot then riding to Sharn in style (and using up any money he would have inherited beyond the standard starting gold for a new character).
> 
> I notice that Tom seems to be rather a down and outer. Maybe he's living on the streets? Perhaps he was one of the first people Wen met on arrival in Sharn. Maybe Tom was begging or tried to pick Wen's pocket and Wen took pity on him and befriended him. Wen would need someone to help him get around the big city.




Sounds good. Tom is definitly a poor waif. But I think if I picked your pocket (+9) I probably would have got away with it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 19, 2005)

Just an update. I'm thinking wed for the start date. Sorry for the delay, but work caught up with me and i'm still sorting through your backstories for plot hooks.

Oh, and I'll make use of your suggestion, Urko.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Apr 19, 2005)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Just an update. I'm thinking wed for the start date. Sorry for the delay, but work caught up with me and i'm still sorting through your backstorys for plot hooks.




No problem on this end.  Real life has to be the greatest obstacle faced by gamers.  Me, I'm juggling nursing school, part-tiime work in an ER, and Mr. Mom duties for two kids.  Gaming is my "getaway"!


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 19, 2005)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Just an update. I'm thinking wed for the start date. Sorry for the delay, but work caught up with me and i'm still sorting through your backstories for plot hooks.
> 
> Oh, and I'll make use of your suggestion, Urko.




Hey, I know how it is. Real life always gets in the way of fun.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

How will we know where to go?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

Well did you all move and not tell me?  I will lose PC access tonight til Monday morning.  I would hope to hear something this afternoon.


----------



## Urko (Apr 21, 2005)

As far as I know, no game thread has been posted yet.  Maybe jasamcarl had an unexpected attack of Real Life™.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 21, 2005)

Game on:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129229

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a BUMP for shaggy and Yeoman.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a quick rundown on how I dm these types of games.

I typically post in rounds, i.e. I post and wait until everyone else replys in some way before posting a game. I plan on posting on average once a day. I probably won't use a gridmap for combat, as I consider this a casual game. Instead, if position is absolutely issue and if there are many combatants on screen, I will just use text carriers to map out where pcs and npcs are relative to each other.

Anywho, FYI. Let me know if any of the above is a problem, or any other aspect of the campaign for that matter. This won't be a strictly urban campaign, so don't read too much into the opening post...oh, and it would probably be a good idea to subscribe to the game thread to atleast ensure that you are aware that your input might be needed...that is all.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 25, 2005)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Just a quick rundown on how I dm these types of games.
> 
> I typically post in rounds, i.e. I post and wait until everyone else replys in some way before posting a game. I plan on posting on average once a day. I probably won't use a gridmap for combat, as I consider this a casual game. Instead, if position is absolutely issue and if there are many combatants on screen, I will just use text carriers to map out where pcs and npcs are relative to each other.
> 
> Anywho, FYI. Let me know if any of the above is a problem, or any other aspect of the campaign for that matter. This won't be a strictly urban campaign, so don't read too much into the opening post...oh, and it would probably be a good idea to subscribe to the game thread to atleast ensure that you are aware that your input might be needed...that is all.




Sounds good.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 27, 2005)

*BUMP* for Shaggy


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 28, 2005)

Just clarifying the ingame post: it looks like Shaggy is out. So don't bother the warforged!!!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 29, 2005)

Check.


FYI - After 5 pm today I will be gone until Monday morning.  I doubt it should make a big impact.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 29, 2005)

*Jericho Ibn al'Sufaed* forgives you Carl


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 29, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Jericho Ibn al'Sufaed* forgives you Carl






Still up for a game, Toki?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like I have nothing to add until Monday.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 1, 2005)

Oh, and just to clarify..in combat feel free to post in any order, regardless of initiative. After everyone has posted I will then play out the posts in initiative order assuming it makes sense. 

If not, I will give the player(s) in question the oppurtunity to change their moves and what not.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 2, 2005)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Still up for a game, Toki?




Sure


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 5, 2005)

I will not be online this weekend.  I will try to see if I can get online tomorrow morning.


----------



## Urbandruid (May 6, 2005)

I saw your warforged trudge off....

Still interested in one or one of anything?  I can pound a forged into shape this weekend if you like.  Or if not I'll just scrap the notion.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (May 7, 2005)

*Sorry, gotta drop out*

Sorry guys, but I need to drop out.  I feel obligated to let you know, so you won't waste time wondering where I am.  Have fun!


----------



## jasamcarl (May 8, 2005)

Just letting everyone know that I'm working on getting a new player.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 13, 2005)

I will be offline until Monday


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2005)

Glad to see you finially reappeared..

I miss Whitney fyi.


----------

